# Disney Vacations Orlando Florida



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Below I have listed a few spots I booked with my left over point I couldn't use due to my wife having a baby. Anyone interested PM me. No I don't sell timeshare etc. These are just 3 separate booking at peak times to possibly rent to a family. We all know how expensive Disney is!!.


----------

